# need help



## alpine (Dec 20, 2011)

I am using cm9 and I went into rom toolbox and downloaded some fonts. After trying a few different ones I rebooted my phone and now it will not boot. I have tried going into recovery but the only option it gives me in wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache. I did both and it still will not boot. I have never done an sbf before, will I lose root and have to reroot? Can someone tell me how to sbf or tell me how to get into cwm recovery. I have tried holding x and it gives me the triangle and I can get to a generic menu but no cwm. Any help would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## alpine (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't believe no one can help me. I have been trying to figure it out, I have read some people say you can't get root back and some say you can. I have no idea what version of software I have or had. I have been flashing cm9 through every update and it has been fine, now my phone is completely worthless because I downloaded a font. I really wish someone could point me in the right direction. Also I have page plus and I don't know if sbfing will wipe that out. I am clueless on what to do. I tried puting the latest cm9 on the root of my sd card and I applied update but it said signiture not verified and aborted. I really would appreciated any help. thank you


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

I have never flashed CM on my D2G, so can't say much about that, but will answer the questions that I can.
I am not sure how to get into CWM, if pulling the battery out and rebooting doesn't start CWM, I don't know what to suggest.
If your phone has been on CM for all of this year, then you don't have the latest OTA update, so can SBF and root fairly easily. The one thing you do not want to do is update to .629, as that will make it much harder to root and flash CM or any other rom.
I assume that CM9 is a gingerbread rom? If so, the easiest way to SBF would be using the EzSBF method found at
http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
You would probably want the .608 version, if you have Gingerbread.
The CD or USB stick generated has a rooting script right with it, so rooting should be fairly straight forward.
The one thing you don't want to do after that, if you want to go back to CM9, is allow the OTA update to .629
There is a way to root .629, but no way to truly go back to any previous version, as it flashes a new bootloader that prevents going back.
You can bypass the activation by touching the 4 corners of the activation screen clockwise, starting at the top left. Then you could find instructions for installing CM9 if you wanted to do so.
Regarding PagePlus, you will likely need to reactivate it, but that shouldn't be a problem, and you shouldn't lose anything on your account. The phone will be wiped, so contacts etc that you have on the phone will be erased, but your account with Page Plus shouldn't be affected.
Hope this helps.


----------



## alpine (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you very much. I used the link and got the phone working again and rooted. I still can't get into recovery mode to make a back up. I will keep messing with it. Thank you for your hep!


----------



## alpine (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, I remembered bootstrap recovery so I downloaded that and everything is perfect now! I appreciate your help beh!! The only thing wrong now is I had to completely start over from scratch and I had a green theme on cm9 before that is gone now, oh well. I'm very greatful for your help and my phone is working great!


----------

